

Simpler - mmozuras
http://codingfearlessly.com/2012/05/28/simpler/

======
medwezys
That is not always the case. Lots of times I ended up re-implementing rails in
Sinatra or so.

e.g. Rack -> Brochure -> Sinatra -> RailSinatra (half-ass Rails'ish Sinatra).

Things like crsf protection, email sending, asset pipeline etc. are not
available/usable by default in small frameworks. It is good for learning to
start with the simplest approach and build all the way up to the need as the
project evolves, but it's bad if you have limited resources.

Successful projects tend to evolve and you can save lots of time by starting
with a powerful framework. You just need to judge if the project has potential
to grow, because the downsides of using a big powerful framework are not
always that bad.

~~~
mmozuras
Just to clarify - I'm not advocating 'never use Rails' or even 'Sinatra should
be used more often than Rails'. There are trade-offs, to be sure. I definitely
agree with your points about 'limited resources' and 'saving time'.

I just feel that people tend to pick these big frameworks, even when they
don't need them. They just don't think about it and often dismiss these
simpler tools. This talk came from someone saying to me 'oh, I started writing
this <small-app>...'. And he spent the whole weekend basically just
configuring all his chosen tools.

------
wink
Awesome slide deck, on first glance.

A few of them aren't really clear to me though, although I do get them, I
think.

